# Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about...



## JoeStrike (Feb 27, 2010)

You probably never suspected this guy:

http://www.heatvisionblog.com/2010/...orge-lopez-film-new-line-jerry-weintraub.html

or, "They made money on CGI chipmunks, why don't we try too?"


----------



## Jelly (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*

Bad idea.

wait, i take that back
excellent idea


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*

There's also supposedly a Marvin the Martian movie in the works apparently.  Didn't Loony Tune Back in Action or whatever it was called FLOP at the box office?


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*

George Lopez?! He sounds nothing like Speedy, and he's never been funny.


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



KirbyCowFox said:


> There's also supposedly a Marvin the Martian movie in the works apparently.  Didn't Loony Tune Back in Action or whatever it was called FLOP at the box office?



Yes there is and yes it did (not to mention the 'Space Jam' flop in 1996). Me, I'm waiting for the live action/cgi Wally Gator movie...


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*

I... I think I actually want to see this. :O


----------



## peterandcompany (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*

Cheech sounds more like Speedy than freakin' George Lopez.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*

I would've said the character and his...traits were too racist to bring back.
Then I noticed the article mentioned that, too.
But they're making a film anyway.

I'll give that one a miss.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



peterandcompany said:


> Cheech sounds more like Speedy than freakin' George Lopez.



well
whatever we can get to up the racism value
lets throw carlos mencia at slowpoke rodriguez
that could be good and funny and indicative of a disturbing society


----------



## peterandcompany (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*

Oh please, the whole "Speedy Gonzalez is racist" argument is seriously stupid. It was NEVER intended to be racist because _Speedy is the hero and never loses._ The only people making it a big deal are the politically correct folks who are too paranoid about something possibly upsetting a minority to allow any sort of harmless humor to exist. 

My proof: they actually polled a group of hispanic citizens on their thoughts on Speedy, and the results were overwhelmingly (something like 90%) positive. The only ones who disagreed were folks who didn't watch cartoons. (I read the article on it in the local VA paper years ago, so if you want to see for yourself, Google is your friend).

Bottom line: Mexicans LOVE Speedy, so why shouldn't everyone?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



peterandcompany said:


> Oh please, the whole "Speedy Gonzalez is racist" argument is seriously stupid. It was NEVER intended to be racist because _Speedy is the hero and never loses._ The only people making it a big deal are the politically correct folks who are too paranoid about something possibly upsetting a minority to allow any sort of harmless humor to exist.
> 
> My proof: they actually polled a group of hispanic citizens on their thoughts on Speedy, and the results were overwhelmingly (something like 90%) positive. The only ones who disagreed were folks who didn't watch cartoons. (I read the article on it in the local VA paper years ago, so if you want to see for yourself, Google is your friend).
> 
> Bottom line: Mexicans LOVE Speedy, so why shouldn't everyone?



This culture isn't exactly Mexican friendly, especially when you have open racism as considered a-okay and catered to white culture. Characters like Carlos Mencia are specifically built around the vague ideals of American and so he can stomp around on stage saying "AY AY IM DESTROOOOYING YOUR CULTURE" and we laugh.

Speedy, himself, is not a racist character. But when you start trying to throw as much legitimacy as you can towards these characters in the form of comedians that were once funny for their stereotypes in a time where immigration and Mexicans are viewed in a much poorer light - you're kind of fucking up.
bad


----------



## peterandcompany (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*

Huh. I didn't think my argument was at all condoning the horrible attempts at comedy that Carlos Mencia is infamous for making. He definitely exploits racist stereotypes in an effort to steal a cheap shock-laugh from the audience. I don't ever remember laughing at one of his "jokes." Plus the fact that he subscribes to the school of "even if it ain't funny, SCREAM IT, and it's funny!!"

Thanks for the headache, Carlos. The unemployment office is that-a-way.

I think everyone can/should agree that while Carlos Mencia does horrible things for the Mexican community, Speedy Gonzales has the opposite effect and should actually be viewed as a positive icon for their culture. Because that's sure as hell how they feel about the little guy themselves.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*

What the fuck? Speedy Gonzales?

Where the hell is my goddamn live-action Elmer Fudd movie, with the massacring of hapless woodland creatures and quasi-Oriental speech impediments (you know Fudd had to be part Chinese, you KNOW it).

Huge fucking bonus points if they got Bruno to play Fudd.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



DarkNoctus said:


> George Lopez?! He sounds nothing like Speedy, and he's never been funny.



Qft


----------



## peterandcompany (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



Tycho said:


> (you know Fudd had to be part Chinese, you KNOW  it).



"Would you wike a shwimp fwied wice? Huh-huh-huh-huh-huh-huh-huh-huh!!"



(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*

I always believed looney tunes encouraged cruelty to cats.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



lupinealchemist said:


> I always believed looney tunes encouraged cruelty to cats.



This.

Why they hatin' on Sylvester? Cat's just being a cat, man.

Tom and Jerry was even meaner to cats, though.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*

Meh. Sylvester has his fans. He usually only gets abused when he harasses Tweety and Speedy (or in rare cases, when he annoys someone like Porky or Elmer).

Also, Chinese Fudd joke is ABD (already been done). >:3


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



Tycho said:


> ...Where the hell is my goddamn live-action Elmer Fudd movie, with the massacring of hapless woodland creatures and quasi-Oriental speech impediments (you know Fudd had to be part Chinese, you KNOW it).
> 
> Huge fucking bonus points if they got Bruno to play Fudd.



I demur; this man was _born_ to play the part. (Hell, he was probably born looking like this





meet Wallace Shawn. He's half cartoon to start with and has already voiced clueless authority figures for Disney (the principals in _Teacher's Pet_ and _A Goofy Movie_, not to mention to mention Bob Parr's insurance company boss in _The Incredibles) _and a mean high school teacher in _Clueless._
This guy would've been good too - 30 years ago:




Ned Beatty - he's in his 70's now


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



JoeStrike said:


> I demur; this man was _born_ to play the part. (Hell, he was probably born looking like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dudes don't look anywhere near as awesome sportin' a double-barrelled as Bruno.

YIPPEE-KI-YAY WASCAWWY WABBIT

actually, yeah, Wallace Shawn is a perfect Fudd


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



Tycho said:


> This.
> 
> Why they hatin' on Sylvester? Cat's just being a cat, man.
> 
> Tom and Jerry was even meaner to cats, though.



I wish I could remember the name of the one episode that opened my eyes on how seriously fucked up looney tunes was.

Anyway, it involved a dog and a cat. The dog was pampered like a king while the cat was treated like shit. The cat isn't bad at all, in fact he prevented a burglary which the dog let him in after a bribe. The dog however usurped the credit and became a town hero.

 Afterward, the dog discovers that there's another dog who is more famous that him. He traveled to the other dog's home to kill him out of envy. The cat followed the dog and stopped him by knocking him in a pond. 

The hero dog wakes up and rescues the evil dog, but then passed out from exhaustion. The evil dog made it look like he rescued the hero dog and became a national hero. The episode ends with the cat violently breaking down followed by a statuette falling on his head.

WTF does this teach kids!? Lie, cheat and steal and all your dreams will come true!? That it's okay to abuse cats because they are the "bad guys!?" D:<

Never has a cartoon made me feel disillusioned as a child.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



lupinealchemist said:


> I wish I could remember the name of the one episode that opened my eyes on how seriously fucked up looney tunes was.
> 
> Anyway, it involved a dog and a cat. The dog was pampered like a king while the cat was treated like shit. The cat isn't bad at all, in fact he prevented a burglary which the dog let him in after a bribe. The dog however usurped the credit and became a town hero.
> 
> ...



You DO realize that a LOT of older Warner Bros. cartoons were actually bitter commentary on the world in general, right? You don't have to "look deeper" to see it, either, it's pretty much staring you in the face.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



Tycho said:


> You DO realize that a LOT of older Warner Bros. cartoons were actually bitter commentary on the world in general, right? You don't have to "look deeper" to see it, either, it's pretty much staring you in the face.



I once saw Bugs Bunny as the great deceiver who spreads misery and woe to those who don't fit in to his design. That's why I favored Cecil Turtle since he was the only one Bugs could not defeat.

Keep in mind that these ideas of mine was back then when I was still a child.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



lupinealchemist said:


> I once saw Bugs Bunny as the great deceiver who spreads misery and woe to those who don't fit in to his design.



I'm trying to imagine Dick Cheney with rabbit ears.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*

'Das racist.


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



lupinealchemist said:


> I wish I could remember the name of the one episode that opened my eyes on how seriously fucked up looney tunes was.
> 
> Anyway, it involved a dog and a cat. The dog was pampered like a king while the cat was treated like shit. The cat isn't bad at all, in fact he prevented a burglary which the dog let him in after a bribe. The dog however usurped the credit and became a town hero.
> 
> ...



"Number 1 dog... number 1 dog... NUMBER ONE DOG!!"

Don't rmember the name either, but it's on one of my Looney Tunes golden collection boxes. It's a Chuck Jones cartoon, saw it several years ago at a museum screening of CJ cartoons. They were ALL like that to one degree or another - life shitting on some loser for no particular reason (and let's not even go near poor Wile E Coyote (a safe might fall on us)). By the end of the program I felt like going out an committing suicide...

The antidote: watch some Looney Tunes by Bob Clampett - he was a lunatic, his cartoons are just insane funny. (My signature photo is from "Corny Concerto," his parody of 'Fantasia.')


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



JoeStrike said:


> *"Number 1 dog... number 1 dog... NUMBER ONE DOG!!"*
> 
> Don't rmember the name either, but it's on one of my Looney Tunes golden collection boxes. It's a Chuck Jones cartoon, saw it several years ago at a museum screening of CJ cartoons. They were ALL like that to one degree or another - life shitting on some loser for no particular reason (and let's not even go near poor Wile E Coyote (a safe might fall on us)). By the end of the program I felt like going out an committing suicide...
> 
> The antidote: watch some Looney Tunes by Bob Clampett - he was a lunatic, his cartoons are just insane funny



Yep, that episode. 

On a different note. What happened to CN playing looney tunes once again? Rather watch those than CN Real. *shudders*


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



Tycho said:


> I'm trying to imagine Dick Cheney with rabbit ears.



_*ARE YOU KIDDING? *_Cheney's _exactly_ the kind of guy Bugs would teach a _major_ lesson! Cheney'd probably put Bugs on some sort of watch list as a possible subversive, and Bugs would begin his revenge ("Of course you know, this means war!"). Maybe kinda like this cartoon:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkDZ0YLZiq4


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Guess which Looney Tunes character they're making a live-action/CGI movie about..*



JoeStrike said:


> _*ARE YOU KIDDING? *_Cheney's _exactly_ the kind of guy Bugs would teach a _major_ lesson! Cheney'd probably put Bugs on some sort of watch list as a possible subversive, and Bugs would begin his revenge ("Of course you know, this means war!"). Maybe kinda like this cartoon:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkDZ0YLZiq4



I admit Bugs is kinda cool half the time, but the other half he's a flat out asshole.


----------

